# We can help put your truck to work



## JamesMoorhead

We already have our own thread on here, but just wanted to let everybody in this section know who we are. Click Plow LLC is a dispatching service company that supplies plow drivers with jobs. We book the snow plow job, and process the payment, and then dispatch the jobs to the drivers. Drivers must have their own equipment and insurance in order to qualify, plus have a cell phone.

Drivers have the ability to accept as many jobs they can handle, and turn down as many jobs as they want. All jobs have been pre-paid, so we pay the drivers a set commission depending on Size and service.

If you already have your own routes, and just want to add a few more, or just plain looking for more work, sign up with us. It is completely free to sign up, and we will give you all the information you want. You can contact us on here, or go to www.clickplow.com/employment to sign up. Happy Plowing


----------



## AJ 502

Nice marketing...


----------



## framer1901

Definetly a cool concept - hope it works well for you.

The great things I see: 

You don't chase the customer, they come to you
Payment made work done, otherwise you're back to chasing them.

Problem I see:

As a business owner, I'd be real leary of plowing some driveways after the snowfalls we get, city drives not so much, but curvey twisting drives.

The staff to handle the two or three really bad nights we have every year. Seems the nights people would call the most, are the nights when everyone is already behind and can't keep up with their own stuff.


But like I said, very cool idea, very new idea and who knows, it may become how all plowing in the future is done.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

AJ 502;1383492 said:


> Nice marketing...


Lol- Thanks AJ. I just thought since I was here...


----------



## JamesMoorhead

framer1901;1383564 said:


> Definetly a cool concept - hope it works well for you.
> 
> The great things I see:
> 
> You don't chase the customer, they come to you
> Payment made work done, otherwise you're back to chasing them.
> 
> Problem I see:
> 
> As a business owner, I'd be real leary of plowing some driveways after the snowfalls we get, city drives not so much, but curvey twisting drives.
> 
> The staff to handle the two or three really bad nights we have every year. Seems the nights people would call the most, are the nights when everyone is already behind and can't keep up with their own stuff.
> 
> But like I said, very cool idea, very new idea and who knows, it may become how all plowing in the future is done.


Hey Framer,

We do appreciate the feedback, and we are glad to hear from you. For the problems that you see, the driveways are the same driveways you plow everyday. Yes, some will be harder than others, while some will be a cake walk. However, for those really tough ones, we will have the customers be charged by the hour if they do not fit in one of our driveway sizes. So the drivers will be paid per hour on such.

As for the really busy nights, we understand that we can get swamped- and that is ok. Much better for us to get the phone calls, rather than bothering the drivers with them. The customers can vent to us instead of calling you. But that is also why we want to connect with as many drivers as we can. Just in case 1 driver in that area is tide up, we will dispatch it to the next closest most available driver, trying to minimize the wait time for the customer.

Please let us know if you have more questions or suggestions. We always want to hear from the drivers. Happy Plowing!


----------



## MikeLawnSnowLLC

Great idea, how are you marketing to the potential customer to get your name and the service you offer out there?


----------



## Antlerart06

I signed up in case in the future you get farther south I'll be on you contact list


----------



## JamesMoorhead

MikeLawnSnowLLC;1385459 said:


> Great idea, how are you marketing to the potential customer to get your name and the service you offer out there?


Hey Mike,

Great question! We are going to be running commercials on the radio, as well as posting ads on the internet and local groups. We will be ramping up our advertising campaign when the snow season begins- hopefully soon 

Let us know if you have any more questions. Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Antlerart06;1385505 said:


> I signed up in case in the future you get farther south I'll be on you contact list


Thanks Antler for your support. We will keep you on file for when we expand- which should be really soon. We will notify you when our service reaches your area.

Thanks again, and Happy Plowing!


----------



## snowguys

hey james i sent you guys a email im out of chicago and i know im not in a service area yet but i hope the early bird gets the worm


----------



## JamesMoorhead

snowguys;1386081 said:


> hey james i sent you guys a email im out of chicago and i know im not in a service area yet but i hope the early bird gets the worm


Hey Snowguys,

Yes- and you are the early bird, so as soon as we open up your area, you will get all the worms 

Thanks for the support. Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Well hopefully the snow is almost here! We are still looking for Plow Owners in the West Michigan area, including Grand Rapids and all surrounding areas. If you have more than 1 truck, even better. Let us know and we'll show you how to keep them all busy!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## MrBillsLawn

James, just sent link on your web page, but how do us "contractors" get paid (amount, frequency)? I am assuming that this is a per push payment since you guys have the ability to send different drivers? Once we are signed up as a "sub" for you guys do you have a contract that you send us stating the payment details...... amounts, pay schedule, some form of security? 

Not to try to be to leery, it sounds like a great idea, but I have been burned in the past by a guy that had us sub for him. We were supposed to get paid, but three years later I am still in a court battle and am not even half paid up.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

MrBillsLawn;1389089 said:


> James, just sent link on your web page, but how do us "contractors" get paid (amount, frequency)? I am assuming that this is a per push payment since you guys have the ability to send different drivers? Once we are signed up as a "sub" for you guys do you have a contract that you send us stating the payment details...... amounts, pay schedule, some form of security?
> 
> Not to try to be to leery, it sounds like a great idea, but I have been burned in the past by a guy that had us sub for him. We were supposed to get paid, but three years later I am still in a court battle and am not even half paid up.


Hey MrBillsLawn,

Great question- and I'm glad you asked. Yes, each job is a "per push', so each job is only for a single service, and not a seasonal contract. Each driveway has a set commission based on the size of the driveway, and soon will have an extra commission if the snow is deeper than a certain level. You can find the information on our website- or just go to www.clickplow.com/employment and put your email address in and we will send you all the details.

As for the payment schedule, each job take 7 days to process, and then will be paid on the following week. Right now, we will be sending checks, but soon we will be offering direct deposit for those who prefer that method.

I can understand that you may be leery with some companies in the past, but we do not operate that way. We want to make sure all of our drivers are happy, and continue to do business with us. We do not ask for any money to sign up, nor do we try to scam in any other way. We just want to connect drivers and customers via the internet, and make it convenient for everyone.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask- we are always happy to hear from you. Thanks again, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## MrBillsLawn

James, I tried to find the rate information on your website, but I was unable to find such information. 

When I go to the home page and act as though I am a "customer" all the responses I get are that service is not available in my area. I have tried 6-8 different Grand Rapids zip codes and no services available. I also tried Muskegon zips and still nothing. Am I doing something wrong? 

I know that you may want to keep this information private, but I am wondering if you can actually put some numbers to what we will get paid. If we are talking about $5-$10 per driveway and mailbox approach, you may have a hard time keeping good plow drivers around. When we get phone calls from people that want a "one time plow", we charge at least $40 per push. Just wondering if you are in the same ballpark? I did fill out the info on the employment page, just am assuming that I won't hear back until business hours...

Is you service going to handle only driveways, or will it be whatever comes over the phone? Will you also be handling any salting service or snow stacking/removing? 

And just for kicks, do you have a background in residential snowplowing? Not to come across the wrong way, but I just want to make sure that you know what you are getting into. I don't know if someone could pay me enough money to handle "one time shoppers", "damage reporters" and frankly the people who have standards that are so out of this word high that no snowplow driver in the world could meet. Lets say for instance a person signs up for your service. You dispatch a driver to their house. The client decides to leave to go to the store. The snowplow driver plows the driveway and mailbox approach. In the time between when the driver leaves and the client comes home their mailbox is hit and broken....... who would be responsible to replace the mailbox?.... same could go for garage door, lamp post, bushes, trees sprinkler heads, clients markers, underground dog fence....ect. I am also assuming that none of these driveways will be marked unless that homeowner has done it themselves?


----------



## hlntoiz

No way I would plow a driveway without markers, sure as heck wouldn't be liable for any damage. Good luck with that one. Repairs cost might add up for you.

Not sure about your pricing either. Not to many driveways are straight in here. 

I can just see this as an issue. 

I would suggest that people sign up for the service "as needed". Price will be determined based on a drive by when the area is free of snow (with picture taken for plow driver). Once price is determined (based on difficultly, etc) then the customer knows the cost and the plow guy knows the driveway.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## MrBillsLawn

hiltoiz,

I am on the same page as you are. I am pretty sure that this is a new idea/concept, but am not sure if this is practiced somewhere else in the nation/world. I think that it is a great idea, but ideas don't always work. That being said..... sometimes they work better then ever imagined.

If there were some type of dispatch service for plowing residential driveways that worked just like a cab service...... taking all the calls, talking with this people, lining up the work, handling all the complaints, fixing all the damage, paying the divers well...... who wouldn't want to take part. I am just not sure if there is enough profit margin in residential plowing to make that happen. This is why I am asking all these questions in a public forum...... to find out for everyone. Some of the answers to these questions may not even be known yet. If you got 'em, ask 'em now before the snow flies.


----------



## Dodge4829

I sent you guys a request for information I'm from Anderson Indiana so, I'm not sure if I'm in your area or not, but the last few years I worked at a gm car dealer ship and used there truck when service would get slow and I'd plown for them, but I recently changed jobs and i am a tech at a diff shop so I went out and bought me a plow truck to do it on my own but, I'm kinda curious on truck standards year ect... and I'm curious on plow standards v-blades ect....

Thanks 
Phil


----------



## JamesMoorhead

MrBillsLawn;1389255 said:


> James, I tried to find the rate information on your website, but I was unable to find such information.
> 
> When I go to the home page and act as though I am a "customer" all the responses I get are that service is not available in my area. I have tried 6-8 different Grand Rapids zip codes and no services available. I also tried Muskegon zips and still nothing. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I know that you may want to keep this information private, but I am wondering if you can actually put some numbers to what we will get paid. If we are talking about $5-$10 per driveway and mailbox approach, you may have a hard time keeping good plow drivers around. When we get phone calls from people that want a "one time plow", we charge at least $40 per push. Just wondering if you are in the same ballpark? I did fill out the info on the employment page, just am assuming that I won't hear back until business hours...
> 
> Is you service going to handle only driveways, or will it be whatever comes over the phone? Will you also be handling any salting service or snow stacking/removing?
> 
> And just for kicks, do you have a background in residential snowplowing? Not to come across the wrong way, but I just want to make sure that you know what you are getting into. I don't know if someone could pay me enough money to handle "one time shoppers", "damage reporters" and frankly the people who have standards that are so out of this word high that no snowplow driver in the world could meet. Lets say for instance a person signs up for your service. You dispatch a driver to their house. The client decides to leave to go to the store. The snowplow driver plows the driveway and mailbox approach. In the time between when the driver leaves and the client comes home their mailbox is hit and broken....... who would be responsible to replace the mailbox?.... same could go for garage door, lamp post, bushes, trees sprinkler heads, clients markers, underground dog fence....ect. I am also assuming that none of these driveways will be marked unless that homeowner has done it themselves?


Hey MrBillsLawn,

All great questions! As for the zip codes, we have not enabled any zipcodes at the moment- due to we are not accepting any orders right now because we have no snow. Our launch date is set for Jan 1st so they will be working then. We just don't want people to place orders for no reason.

As for the commissions, we do have a set pay plan for drivers that is based on the driveway size and snow depth. You can see the pay chart by going to www.clickplow.com/employment and fill out that little form so we can email it to you. The prices that you see are the minimums and may change during snow storms. Did you get that packet of information? If not, let me know- just PM me your email address and I will send it out.

For the next question, yes, we only handle residential driveways. We currently do not offer salting or sidewalk service yet, but we are in the process of adding those features for drivers that want to make extra money. And we do have snow removal guys ready, but that service is not yet listed on our website.

And to answer your last question, yes, we do have experience in snow plowing. We understand that damages may occur, as well as other obstacles. We will handle the customer complaints as much as possible to allow the drivers to keep working- but we will address them as needed. As for the damages, the drivers are responsible for any damages they cause, just like normal. We provide the drivers with as much information about the driveway as possible. The drivers do have the option of contacting the residents if they have any questions about the job, but is not required.

Everything for the driver remains the same- they must have Insurance in case anything happens. We just help keep the drivers working as much as possible without them needing to do anything else.

I hope this has answered your questions, but feel free to keep posting more. Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

hlntoiz;1389265 said:


> No way I would plow a driveway without markers, sure as heck wouldn't be liable for any damage. Good luck with that one. Repairs cost might add up for you.
> 
> Not sure about your pricing either. Not to many driveways are straight in here.
> 
> I can just see this as an issue.
> 
> I would suggest that people sign up for the service "as needed". Price will be determined based on a drive by when the area is free of snow (with picture taken for plow driver). Once price is determined (based on difficultly, etc) then the customer knows the cost and the plow guy knows the driveway.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Hey Hlntoiz,

We appreciate the feedback, and can understand your concerns. We do provide the drivers with as much information about the job as possible, and they can even see a "Google Map" of the property if they need to- it's all built in to our dispatching system.

As for the damages, All plow drivers are responsible for damages they cause. It is no different than if the customer call you themselves, and you go out and do the job. Drivers must have insurance before qualifying for our jobs just in case anything happens. But we will do as much as we can to prevent any of this from happening, and we will contact the customer in such an event.

Feel free to keep asking questions too. We have been getting a lot of support and always want to hear what is on our drivers mind 

Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

MrBillsLawn;1389279 said:


> hiltoiz,
> 
> I am on the same page as you are. I am pretty sure that this is a new idea/concept, but am not sure if this is practiced somewhere else in the nation/world. I think that it is a great idea, but ideas don't always work. That being said..... sometimes they work better then ever imagined.
> 
> If there were some type of dispatch service for plowing residential driveways that worked just like a cab service...... taking all the calls, talking with this people, lining up the work, handling all the complaints, fixing all the damage, paying the divers well...... who wouldn't want to take part. I am just not sure if there is enough profit margin in residential plowing to make that happen. This is why I am asking all these questions in a public forum...... to find out for everyone. Some of the answers to these questions may not even be known yet. If you got 'em, ask 'em now before the snow flies.


Hey MrBillsLawn,

You basically hit the nail on the head. Our service is similar to the cab companies, where we book the job, process the payment, dispatch the job to our drivers, and pay them a commission. We connect with the customers so the drivers don't have to. Drivers can then concentrate on keep the truck moving and making money. We want to make sure our drivers are always making money- and not having to always deal with customers.

We also plan on offering our drivers incentives for doing a good job, and for completing the most jobs.

Let us know if you have any more questions. Happy Plowing!


----------



## AJ 502

JamesMoorhead;1393819 said:


> Hey MrBillsLawn,
> 
> You basically hit the nail on the head. Our service is similar to the cab companies, where we book the job, process the payment, dispatch the job to our drivers, and pay them a commission. We connect with the customers so the drivers don't have to. Drivers can then concentrate on keep the truck moving and making money. We want to make sure our drivers are always making money- and not having to always deal with customers.
> 
> We also plan on offering our drivers incentives for doing a good job, and for completing the most jobs.
> 
> Let us know if you have any more questions. Happy Plowing!


I said earlier in a post that it is a great idea.

Now after some thought.

Is this the same process as USM & such?


----------



## MrBillsLawn

AJ,

Almost like USM, but a different concept. USM lines up the jobs and then if they don't hear from the company that holds the contract (Wal-Mart, Target, Rite-Aid) they leave you alone. We have done a lot of work for USM in the past and have been happy with the results, just don't plan on getting paid timely...... usually 45 days after the account manager decides to enter it into the system. Just got our check yesterday for October and November on a landscaping contract. You just have to play hardball with them and stand up for what is yours. 

Back to Click Plow....... sounds good, just still not sure about the pricing and the damage issues. Seems like there is a lot of potential to get in trouble...... especially if there were 8 different people that plowed the same driveway over the course of the winter. How are damages handled after the snow melts? I understand that we are required to have insurance, but just cause we have it does not mean that we want to put in multiple claims. Luckily...... knock on wood...... we have not had to make a claim for snow plowing in about 6 years now. The less claims the better.

I did fill out the form in the employment section last week and still have not heard anything. If you have standard pricing you should be able to post them on this forum. If everyone is paid the same, there should be not issues with publicly sharing this information. If for some reason you can not, please e-mail me you payment amount ([email protected]) I will be able to let you know right away if we are in or out.


----------



## Bandit

" Back to Click Plow....... sounds good, just still not sure about the pricing and the damage issues. Seems like there is a lot of potential to get in trouble...... especially if there were 8 different people that plowed the same driveway over the course of the winter. How are damages handled after the snow melts? I understand that we are required to have insurance, but just cause we have it does not mean that we want to put in multiple claims."

That is exactly what I was thinking as I read through His Idea ,
I think it could turn into a real Finger Pointing Cluster .
Bandit


----------



## agurdo17

It is different. As plow truck drivers customers call us. We go talk to them, look at their property. Give them a price, get a contract, put plow stakes up, know where the hazards are. If i rip out a drain tile on a driveway that i was dispatched to and had never been to before there is no way i would cover damages. That includes tearing up someones lawn that i never saw before it snowed. GL though. Not to hate but sounds like another management company except more complicated. have a good new year.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

MrBillsLawn;1395380 said:


> AJ,
> 
> Almost like USM, but a different concept. USM lines up the jobs and then if they don't hear from the company that holds the contract (Wal-Mart, Target, Rite-Aid) they leave you alone. We have done a lot of work for USM in the past and have been happy with the results, just don't plan on getting paid timely...... usually 45 days after the account manager decides to enter it into the system. Just got our check yesterday for October and November on a landscaping contract. You just have to play hardball with them and stand up for what is yours.
> 
> Back to Click Plow....... sounds good, just still not sure about the pricing and the damage issues. Seems like there is a lot of potential to get in trouble...... especially if there were 8 different people that plowed the same driveway over the course of the winter. How are damages handled after the snow melts? I understand that we are required to have insurance, but just cause we have it does not mean that we want to put in multiple claims. Luckily...... knock on wood...... we have not had to make a claim for snow plowing in about 6 years now. The less claims the better.
> 
> I did fill out the form in the employment section last week and still have not heard anything. If you have standard pricing you should be able to post them on this forum. If everyone is paid the same, there should be not issues with publicly sharing this information. If for some reason you can not, please e-mail me you payment amount ([email protected]) I will be able to let you know right away if we are in or out.


Hey MrBill,

I did email you some additional information, hopefully you got it. If not, check your spam folder or let me know and I'll resend it.

As for your earlier statement, we do understand that there may be issues on damages, and who is responsible. We want to assure all drivers that we will work with them in all cases, and not just the big ones.

The customer also has 24 hours to report any damages they feel Click Plow or our drivers have caused. So we will not be held responsible in the spring time when the customers sees some damages done to their lawn, and we were only there once. If they do not report the damages within the time frame, how would they know we did it. But luckily most of our drivers also own LandScape companies, so we will work with them to fix lawn damages if needed.

I hope this has help answered your concerns, but please let us know if you have any more. Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Bandit;1395700 said:


> " Back to Click Plow....... sounds good, just still not sure about the pricing and the damage issues. Seems like there is a lot of potential to get in trouble...... especially if there were 8 different people that plowed the same driveway over the course of the winter. How are damages handled after the snow melts? I understand that we are required to have insurance, but just cause we have it does not mean that we want to put in multiple claims."
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking as I read through His Idea ,
> I think it could turn into a real Finger Pointing Cluster .
> Bandit


Hello Bandit,

I just wanted to thank you for posting your comments- we are always happy to hear your thoughts. I did put a reply to the above concern, but we don't want it to turn into a finger pointing anymore than you do. All customers do have a time limit on when they can report a claim, and after that has passed, we cannot be held responsible for future or previous damages.

We will be maintaining a high level of service, so we want to make sure all customers and drivers are handled correctly.

I hope this helps. Keep them coming. Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

agurdo17;1397231 said:


> It is different. As plow truck drivers customers call us. We go talk to them, look at their property. Give them a price, get a contract, put plow stakes up, know where the hazards are. If i rip out a drain tile on a driveway that i was dispatched to and had never been to before there is no way i would cover damages. That includes tearing up someones lawn that i never saw before it snowed. GL though. Not to hate but sounds like another management company except more complicated. have a good new year.


Hey Agurdo17,

And thank you for your post. I can understand your concern, as it helps to know the customers driveway. Luckily, most of the jobs we dispatch to our drivers are right in there area, so there is a good chance they already know the driveway, or even have plowed it before. We do make sure the customer know that this process may cause collateral damage, just like any other services. But we do want to keep this minimal as well. We will make sure all customers are happy, as well as the drivers. So we will get involved in any case.

I hope this has helped, but please let us know if you have any more concerns. Happy Plowing!


----------



## superdog1

This is a great concept and I hope it works out for everyone involved? Even though you give the customer 24hrs to report any damages, I don't see how this will work out in the Spring. The customers first response will be "How could I report something in 24hrs that I couldn't see?" This could get very sticky in some cases? IMHO, unless you have the homeowner sign a hold harmless agreement, there could be problems at some point.

Granted, 99% of the customers will be nice, easy to deal with and will understand that a plow will sometimes scratch off their sealant or make marks in general. It's the 1% that will ruin your day and make you wish you had never seen a snow flake, Lol

Out of that 1%, there will be a situation where 5 different drivers hit that location in a month. When the snow melts, there will be a chunk of concrete missing from the curb. The big question is "Who is going to pay for that?" Do all 5 drivers split the costs?

I think you will find that your CO (Click,plow) will need insurance in the CO name to take care of this situation. It would be next to impossible for you to figure out who did it. There is no way that all 5 drivers are going to agree to split the cost, as each one of them will say "I'm not paying for that! I didn't do it!"

Ultimately, Click,plow will be left holding the bag on this one. There is just no way around it. In this situation, the drivers insurance will come into play if whatever happens is immediately apparent ( I.E. half the turf is laying ON TOP of the snow pile). 4 months later, there will be no one to place the blame on when the claim comes in and you will pay the bill. It is just the cost of doing business.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

superdog1;1403092 said:


> This is a great concept and I hope it works out for everyone involved? Even though you give the customer 24hrs to report any damages, I don't see how this will work out in the Spring. The customers first response will be "How could I report something in 24hrs that I couldn't see?" This could get very sticky in some cases? IMHO, unless you have the homeowner sign a hold harmless agreement, there could be problems at some point.
> 
> Granted, 99% of the customers will be nice, easy to deal with and will understand that a plow will sometimes scratch off their sealant or make marks in general. It's the 1% that will ruin your day and make you wish you had never seen a snow flake, Lol
> 
> Out of that 1%, there will be a situation where 5 different drivers hit that location in a month. When the snow melts, there will be a chunk of concrete missing from the curb. The big question is "Who is going to pay for that?" Do all 5 drivers split the costs?
> 
> I think you will find that your CO (Click,plow) will need insurance in the CO name to take care of this situation. It would be next to impossible for you to figure out who did it. There is no way that all 5 drivers are going to agree to split the cost, as each one of them will say "I'm not paying for that! I didn't do it!"
> 
> Ultimately, Click,plow will be left holding the bag on this one. There is just no way around it. In this situation, the drivers insurance will come into play if whatever happens is immediately apparent ( I.E. half the turf is laying ON TOP of the snow pile). 4 months later, there will be no one to place the blame on when the claim comes in and you will pay the bill. It is just the cost of doing business.


Hey Superdog,

Yes, we understand that most of the customers will understand that things happen, and the little percentage will give you hassle, and all business will have the same problem. We will make sure our customers are as happy as we can make them. It would be tough for anybody to prove who caused the damages if they had 5 other people touch it, so it would be hard to put the blame on us, but we will offer the customer possible solutions that don't cause harm to the drivers. And all plow drivers have to deal with those customers too, just now they can deal with us and not you 

Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Hey Everybody, 

We are now open, and looking for more plow owners in the Grand Rapids MI area, as well as Lansing. If you have more than 1 truck, let us know too. Happy Plowing!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Let it Snow!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Just to let everybody know- We have opened up a few more areas, and we are now in parts of Northern Michigan, West Michigan, Central, and SE Michigan. We are opening up more areas as drivers sign up- and we also made some changes to our Commission plan. Check us out at www.Clickplow.com for more information.

We will also soon be offering seasonal jobs. So for drivers looking for more long term work, let us know. Happy Plowing!


----------



## donleybrent

Will someone that has signed up and seen the pay chart please post some idea of what there pay prices are?


----------



## JamesMoorhead

donleybrent;1414312 said:


> Will someone that has signed up and seen the pay chart please post some idea of what there pay prices are?


Hey Donleybrent,

We can send you the commission chart if you want. You can either go to www.clickplow.com/employment and fill out our little form or just message me your email address and I will send it to you asap.


----------



## Krrz350

Just signed up, we'll see how it goes. 

Only feedback I have so far is entering the zip codes individual is a little tricky, would be much easier (for me/my area) If I could select 1 zip code & a radius.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Krrz350;1422691 said:


> Just signed up, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Only feedback I have so far is entering the zip codes individual is a little tricky, would be much easier (for me/my area) If I could select 1 zip code & a radius.


Hey Krrz350,

If you can cover a wide area, let us know and we can do a radius for you. I realize that entering each zip can be time consuming, but it's mostly for those who only have 1 truck and want to stay in a certain area.

Let us know if you have any more questions. Happy Plowing!


----------



## dana60f250

So anyone plow a residential drive for this company yet? Has anyone had any problems?


----------



## readysnowplow

we are waiting to see what happens when you guys get to Chicago. Put us down right next to the Snow Guys.


----------

